# Dairy-free fruit dip



## B'sgirl (Sep 26, 2008)

I'm  making a fruit dip for some guests tonight with cream cheese, brown sugar, powdered sugar, and vanilla. But every time my son sees people dipping their fruit he hands me his fruit and asks me to dip it. He can't have dairy or gluten so I can't give it to him and it breaks my heart every time. 

What sort of dip do you think I can come up with for him using soy milk? I don't have time to go to the store so I don't have a lot of options. I was just thinking of somehow thickening up the soy milk and adding sugar. Any suggestions?


----------

